# Betta Bowl Setup?!



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I was thinking on getting a 1.5 gallon fish bowl and keeping a betta in. I wondered how long it has to be setup before you can get a betta, most people say its 24 hours?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Ugh, don't get a bowl. Bowls are for soup. Get at a filtered, HEATED, at the very smallest 2.5 gallon aquarium and put the betta in it. You'll have a much happier and long-lived fish.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

Ditto,A betta would be fine in a 1.5 but you have to to more water changes.I have a tank that came with a ug filter I didnt have great luck with it so If you can they do have the small filters powered by a air pump. I belive there made by small world.If you hoop over to my post(The new guy) you can see it in the background.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I think it would be better in an aquarium but i dont mind doing extra water changes and i have a heater. Thanks both of you, ill check that thread out now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

Just use a sponge filter. Cheapest way you can go and all it needs is an airpump. They're very effective as well.


----------

